# 2018 Cruze LS. Black out



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Looking nice! I have 20% all around on mine as well, and black hub caps.


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

Looks good homie ? that black on the front bumper too


----------



## Ontop27 (May 19, 2018)

My baby, redline edition. Just tinted going to do brake calipers red next
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

A little update. Painted the bowties, crazy how such minor tweaks make such a big difference in appearance.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice-looking ride! I liked the looks of the black ones so much I bought one. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

Update: Just threw in some DD SL1 LEDs for the headlights. Also awhile back Plasti Dipped all chrome & badges. Yakima roof rack too.

Just ordered some wheels as well! F1R F29. 18x8.5

Pics below! These cars look sharp when you spice em up. More pics when wheels get here and I get her shined up.?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BlkCruze808 said:


> Update: Just threw in some DD SL1 LEDs for the headlights. Also awhile back Plasti Dipped all chrome & badges. Yakima roof rack too.
> 
> Just ordered some wheels as well! F1R F29. 18x8.5
> 
> Pics below! These cars look sharp when you spice em up. More pics when wheels get here and I get her shined up.?


Lookin' good Lucy! I like those rims too!


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Lookin' good Lucy! I like those rims too!


Thanks homie! Piecin er' together


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

tinted windows,18" BBS Super RS wheels, dual magna flow exhaust so far.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

TheCruz said:


> View attachment 289511
> tinted windows,18" BBS Super RS wheels, dual magna flow exhaust so far.


I like those BBS wheels. What's the width?


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

18"×9.5 width with Continental tires. Handles real nice on turns.


----------

